
Peeking Beneath the Hood of Uber [pdf] - nkurz
http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/leonchen/papers/uber-imc15.pdf
======
virtuallynathan
Oh, I'm at this conference. It was really very good, and many of the other
talks deserve attention as well:
[http://conferences2.sigcomm.org/imc/2015/program.html](http://conferences2.sigcomm.org/imc/2015/program.html)

I'd encourage more operators to publish and submit papers for this conference.

~~~
nhf
Internet measurement is such a cool subfield. It's really astounding how much
data is locked up within the nooks and crannies of digital activity.

------
dang
An article about this was discussed yesterday, I think:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10476882](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10476882).

